# Frankenmill up and running



## comstock-friend (Jul 21, 2014)

A stick of 8 journal boxes (3/4" B&O D30, Friends Models) on my 1938 Bridgeport round ram with a  1984 Taiwan Rusnok head. I've owned this mill for about 25 years and this is  the first time it's turned a cutter. Had to make a tramming head this  morning (the Rusnok is a b***** to tram), then dial the Kurt in parallel  to the x axis. Happy boy, can now fix more toys)!!! (The BP's M head needs some parts that hopefully the Rusnok can handle.)

Motor is a Leeson 190 VDC with Leeson speed control. Fed from 240 VAC house power. I mounted the speed control on a plate bolted to the Leeson's mounting feet. The motor of course is C-face on an adapter plate. The Taiwanese motor was a POS.


----------



## rc63 (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow that is way cool!











Bob C.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome my friend. Thats a very long time to wait for a chip. You got alot of scrap to make just to even out ahahahahaha


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 21, 2014)

Patience pays off!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## comstock-friend (Jul 22, 2014)

Need the BP working to get the Index 55 going. Countershaft arm needs a bushing and the countershaft bored out, get to use my Criterion...

John


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, it was a short term solution that's not going forward. Just bought a J head (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=25148 ) and the Taiwanese Rusnok will get put back together and the M head put back on the round ram. If any SoCal folks are looking for a project, my round ram/M head will soon be available. Looking more for a good home rather than the money (this is a 1938 Bridgeport, very early). Moving will be a problem and professional help may be necessary. Stay tuned...

John


----------

